# how are kickers measured?



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

i wuz just looking around on forums and i saw ppl talking about 15 ft kickers and that they were small? im thinking that jumps are measured by the height and i thought 15 foot high jumps were big... :dunno: just curious and hoping someone can set me straight.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

its not height but distance. and i believe the distance is from lip to the first area of the landing just past the knuckle. so for example you can go 30 ft on a 20 ft kicker it just means you land 10 feet down the landing (man made jumps as examples obviously)


----------

